# I have an Algae Problem Have Pictures



## xinnix (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a 30 gallon tank 36l X 13w X 15d, I have 60 watts consisting with a 36" Aqua GLO and 36" Power Glo bulb.
There is no CO2 in the tank. I have one bunch of Wisteria that has what I believe to be staghorn algae. I would like to try dipping the plant in a bleach water solution or peroxide water solution. Can anyone tell me what the water to bleach or peroxide ratio should be? And could you tell me the length of time the plant should be dipped?

This plant came out of a 40 gallon high light tank with CO2. It has been in the lower lighted tank for about 3 weeks and the algae is still there.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

FWIW, I had tons of that algae until I brought my CO2 up to 30ppm.


----------



## xinnix (Jan 25, 2005)

There is no CO2 in the tank that it is now. I was looking for a safe way of removing it from the plant. Maybe it will not come back in the 2 watt per gallon tank. :???:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would say that is staghorn algae also.

Bleach dip... 19 parts water to 1 part bleach, soak for 1-2 minutes, rinse with tap water, soak in declorinated water for 2 minutes.

I would suggest adding C02.

What are your water parameters? PH, KH, N03, P04.

Even with low light tanks you need to have a balance between lights, C02 & nutrients. If not you will continue to have problems with algae.


----------



## xinnix (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks,
The Dipping worked well on the Ludwgia crypt java fern and wisteria. All look healthy. 
water parameters:
NO3 10ppm
NO2 0ppm
Ph 7.4
PO4 0.3 
FE .2
KH 7deg
No CO2 is being added to this tank..(yet?)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Glad to here the bleach dip worked for you.

Your water parameters look good.

I would get C02 added as soon as possible that will help plant growth in turn keeping algae at bay.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

yup....nasty nasty staghorn indeed. I have no advice for fixing the problemw ith a non CO2 tank...but I can tell you that Seachem Excel has a negative effect on staghorn algae.


----------

